# Oír campanas y no saber dónde



## Prishka

Hola a todos ! Me gustaría saber si existe en francés algún refrán equivalente al español " oír campanas y no saber dónde ", que significa entender una noticia de forma vaga, o tergiversar una notica. Como lo veis he pillado el sentido, pero traducirlo por su sentido y no por un refrán equivalente no me gusta porque se pierde muchas cosas...  
Gracias por ayudarme
Un beso


----------



## Gévy

Hola Priska:

El diccionario Larousse 2007 da esta traducción: _*Ne comprendre les choses qu'à moitié.*_

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yul

Me rapportant aux "campanas" du " oír campanas y no saber dónde ", je n'ai en tête que l'anglicisme "cela me sonne une cloche " ("ring a bell": avoir un vague souvenir). 

Néammoins je le signale, car cela pourrait pourrait éventuellement mettre quelqu'un sur la piste de quelque chose qui...sonnerait.

Pas facile!
Yul


----------



## cassoulet

quelque chose tournant autour du principe du "téléphone arabe" ?


----------



## Prishka

Non, ici le téléphone arabe ne va pas, parce qu'il implique une "chaîne" de personnes, je te donne un exemple, c'est plus du style : un homme qui n'y comprend pas grand chose en sciences entend d'une oreille qu'il est maintenant possible de cloner toute sorte de cellule à usage thérapeutique... lui ne retient que l'histoire de clonage, et en déduit que le clonage humain va être autorisé... (par exemple)


----------



## Prishka

J'ai beau chercher dans les listes de proverbes que je trouve, je ne vois rien qui conviendrais personne pour m'aider?


----------



## tilt

Si c'est "dans le cadre d'une traduction", est-ce pour traduire un proverbe qui existerait dans une autre langue ? Si oui, partir de se traduction littérale pourrait peut-être nous aider à avoir des idées.


----------



## Prishka

Hélas je ne crois pas, tilt, mon problème est que je dois traduire le proverbe espagnol suivant : "como se dice, la gente oye campanas y no sabe donde..." ce qui veut dire littéralement "comme on dit, les gens entendent des cloches et ils ne savent pas d'où elles viennent..." ce qui veut dire en réalité comprendre mal quelque chose ou déformer une information... Pour que le texte garde un certain charme en français je cherche à rendre ce proverbe par un autre proverbe en français...


----------



## tilt

_Quand le sage montre la lune, le fou _(ou _le sot_)_ regarde le doigt._
Ce n'est pas vraiment un proverbe, mais une maxime assez connue.
Est-ce que ça pourrait convenir ?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Il me semble que ce fil pourra t’aider. _Lilla My_ suggère ibidem ( #24 ) : *Quel est le rapport avec la choucroute ?*
 ​


----------



## itka

Spectre scolaire said:


> Il me semble que ce fil pourra t’aider. _Lilla My_ suggère ibidem ( #24 ) : *Quel est le rapport avec la choucroute ?*
> ​



Attention avec la choucroute ! Tous les Français ne comprennent pas cette phrase. Moi, avant de venir sur le forum, je ne l'avais jamais entendue. Ce n'est pas un vrai proverbe français.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Attention avec la choucroute ! Tous les Français ne comprennent pas cette phrase. Moi, avant de venir sur le forum, je ne l'avais jamais entendue. Ce n'est pas un vrai proverbe français.


Ne parlons pas des francophones non français, qui doivent encore moins l'utiliser !
C'est de plus une expression assez argotique, et qui veut plutôt dire qu'on ne comprend pas du tout.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Si le Latin est permis dans ce forum, je dirais _relata refero_.  Or, j’ai expressément dit “ _Lilla My_ suggère ”...

D’ailleurs, le fil en question donne un autre latinisme, à savoir _non sequitur_ ( ce qu’on dit en anglais ). Je suppose quand même que c’est dans ce domaine où se trouve le problème posé par _Prishka_.  

Je suis sûr d’avoir vu une expression plus appropriée, et je me demande si le _Dictionnaire des gallicismes les plus usités_ (écrit par Elizabeth Pradez) ne serait pas une source à consulter. Une vraie perle, à mon avis, malgré son âge – le livre, je veux dire, lequel se trouve, malheureusement, loin de là où j’habite pour l’instant.
 ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Prishka,

Je n'ai pas de proverbe sous la main, mais je dirais qu'il a compris _de travers_.


----------



## timpeac

Prishka said:


> Hélas je ne crois pas, tilt, mon problème est que je dois traduire le proverbe espagnol suivant : "como se dice, la gente oye campanas y no sabe donde..." ce qui veut dire littéralement "comme on dit, les gens entendent des cloches et ils ne savent pas d'où elles viennent..." ce qui veut dire en réalité comprendre mal quelque chose ou déformer une information... Pour que le texte garde un certain charme en français je cherche à rendre ce proverbe par un autre proverbe en français...


Ce serait plutôt le forum espagnol-français qui conviendrait alors ? Mais en attendant - "comprendre de travers" ça irait ? (mais ce n'est pas assez "proverbe" peut-être pour traduire l'espagnol de départ).


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Celui qui n'entend qu'une cloche, n'entend qu'un son (?)
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/proverbe_fr


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No sé si habrá un refrán francés para eso, no tenemos tantos como en español, quiero decir que sean corrientes. Seguiremos buscando.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Remonto este hilo sin solución. Quizá alguno de nuestros nuevos amigos dé con la respuesta.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## digya12

"quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt", proposé par tilt, me paraît une bonne suggestion. 
Il y a aussi une expression courante qui n'est pas un proverbe : les gens comprennent ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, el dicho es _*oír campanas y no saber dónde es la misa*_. En su Diccionario del refranero sefardí, Jesús Cantera Ortiz de Urbina lo traduce curiosamente por _entendre sonner les cloches mais ne pas savoir de quelle paroisse_.

Menos sentencioso sería algo como "rendre de travers ce qu'on a entendu dire"...


----------

